

The Increased Complexity of Testing in Agile Environments - Baustin
http://blog.smartbear.com/test-automation/the-added-completixy-of-testing-in-agile-environments/

======
ronsho
Another aspect that I'd like to add is that full cooperation and sync is
needed between the Test engineer and the Developer in order to have good
testing coverage: 1) It's important that the tester knows which automatic
tests are covered by the Developer. 2) The manual tests should have ADDED
VALUE to the automatic tests. If the tester performs tests which could have
been automatic - that is waste.

